# Piranha Hybrid?!



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just skimming through the web when I came across a article on this site: http://tennesseegrandaddy.blogspot.com/2009/04/piranha-hybrids-found-in-east-tennessee.html


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Link not working.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Link not working.


my bad just fixed it try now.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> Before the day was over the fish had eaten a hole through the fiberglass boat and escaped, but not before one of the fishermen suffered severe bites on his arms while trying to catch one of the escaping fish.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The articles BS. The pic appears to be a red and a caribe.

Check the date this article was written.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Crapiranha. Lmmfao! Crappy & piranha cross are you kidding me? Lmao its a April fools joke~ you joker!

It even says so at the end, if you happened to read everything

It even says so at the end, if you happened to read everything

It even says so at the end, if you happened to read everything


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Crapiranha. Lmmfao! Crappy & piranha cross are you kidding me? Lmao its a April fools joke~ you joker!


Dang it someone who actually read the first and last line. Trick a guy with this before, either way it was a great story though and sounded real enough.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Did you read the fine print at the bottom right corner???
"Happy April fools day"


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> Did you read the fine print at the bottom right corner???
> "Happy April fools day"


yeah I did







, laughed afterwards. Just carious whats a crappie fish?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sylar_92 said:


> Did you read the fine print at the bottom right corner???
> "Happy April fools day"


yeah I did







, laughed afterwards. Just carious whats a crappie fish?
[/quote]
Small pan fish...like a rock bass or sunfish


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Back to being serious, besides that April fools article I just dropped on you guys do you think it's possible to cross breed piranhas? Like is it possible to cross a piyara with a red belly or a piyara with a caribe or caribe with a red?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im sure eventually somebody will do it...lets not argue the ethics of it. but rest assured, if it can be done, it will be done.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it may be possible biologically though I don't know if it will occur natually as it's hard to say if the breeding behaviour between species will be similar enough.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Not possible...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ehhhhhh it possibly b done but its really up to the fish and should be something that the zoo should try


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think it is possible with genetic engineering but in nature no one knows, heck, maybe ruby red is already the hybrid between piraya and rhombeus but it just happen it doesn't get as big as the "parents", maybe "negative+negative=positive"?? LOL


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> I think it is possible with genetic engineering but in nature no one knows, heck, maybe ruby red is already the hybrid between piraya and rhombeus but it just happen it doesn't get as big as the "parents", maybe "negative+negative=positive"?? LOL


I was thinking Mac with sanchezi= RRS


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Strip adult fish much like they do salmon & trout.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sylar_92 said:


> I think it is possible with genetic engineering but in nature no one knows, heck, maybe ruby red is already the hybrid between piraya and rhombeus but it just happen it doesn't get as big as the "parents", maybe "negative+negative=positive"?? LOL


I was thinking Mac with sanchezi= RRS
[/quote]

there's no sanchezi in Brazil so that rules it out. unless male sanchezi swim over there and have one night stand with female macs there that's a different story.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I thought an old man colored every RRS like that....


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Funny stuff


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a Mac that looks a lot like a rrs


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

You guys forget about my purple diomond red?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol. you should've held back 2 more months before posting the link... Almost April 1st.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

sick of chiclids said:


> You guys forget about my purple diomond red?


purple sanchezi ( red throat diamond rhom) is a purple diamond red isnt it?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

what a CRAPPIE story lol


----------

